# Red Mountain Pass



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Good sheet boys. You need to post some of these updates to the winter life - Dan will be stoked!

I PM'd you Fred so check it.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

"I love you, blizzard." Well said!

Thanks for the link to thewinterlife.com Wrangler good one; also looking forward to seeing the accord wagon at escanlante again in a couple few weeks!


----------

